# CM10 - Update? Jcsullins update from RevTV



## notshy (Jan 27, 2012)

I just saw this via Twitter

http://www.reverendkyle.com/index.php/articles/174-cm10-for-the-hp-touchpad-now-with-sound

Sorry if I'm double posting. If a MOD would like to move this to another thread then feel free.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

The brilliant developer James Sullins, aka jcsullins, has released a second preview build of CyanogenMod10 for the HP TouchPad. This version has fully working sound and microphone. This "Experimental" preview build is meant for testing only. Here I will demonstrate a few games and apps so you can see his exceptional progress. I am currently making an installation guide video. later tonight I will post a video explaining how to install if for yourself and keep your current setup.

Thank You James Sullins!!











Updated CM10 Installation thread here:
http://rootzwiki.com...pdated-1162012/


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> The brilliant developer James Sullins, aka jcsullins, has released a second preview build of CyanogenMod10 for the HP TouchPad. This version has fully working sound and microphone. This "Experimental" preview build is meant for testing only. Here I will demonstrate a few games and apps so you can see his exceptional progress. I am currently making an installation guide video. later tonight I will post a video explaining how to install if for yourself and keep your current setup.
> 
> Thank You James Sullins!!


And apparently H/W acceleration. The Rev. plays YouTube HD videos in his video.

BTW, have you run ACME3 to increase system memory in preparation for CM10?


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

nevertells said:


> And apparently H/W acceleration. The Rev. plays YouTube HD videos in his video.
> 
> BTW, have you run ACME3 to increase system memory in preparation for CM10?


Yep number three but I had to add update- to the file names still. I have just completed a guide to install it and keeping your setup. It also shows how to uninstall. Do you think I should make a new thread about it in the development section, or should I just update my old CM10 install guide with this greatly improved and updated video version?

I do of course tell people to make Nandroid backups repeatedly














If you try to flash it through CWM with your CM9 settings it locks up and gets nasty









I am seeing a battery drain of -90ma during sleep. Its the Rom I've been dreaming of







So close!


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

I think they'd have to be pretty foolish to try and flash it through CWM, it's no different than it was going from CM7 to CM9.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Executor said:


> I think they'd have to be pretty foolish to try and flash it through CWM, it's no different than it was going from CM7 to CM9.


You're 100% right but I did try it myself just to see what would happen. I know people will try that method unless we show them how to do it properly. Of course I made a NAndroid backup first and expected the worst


----------



## danwhite99 (Nov 8, 2012)

First time poster, hope this is on topic.
I have been updating my touchpad with the nightlys then the weeklys. For me they have been flawless ( not counting the camera)
2 days ago I inatalled the CM10 per the instructions I found here. ( thanks for the great effort). Touch Pad is very stable and everything seems
to be working fine. My qiestion is.> I don't really see much difference. am I missing something? apart from the boot up video, I am hard pressed
to note much change. Looking forward to comments


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

danwhite99 said:


> First time poster, hope this is on topic.
> I have been updating my touchpad with the nightlys then the weeklys. For me they have been flawless ( not counting the camera)
> 2 days ago I inatalled the CM10 per the instructions I found here. ( thanks for the great effort). Touch Pad is very stable and everything seems
> to be working fine. My qiestion is.> I don't really see much difference. am I missing something? apart from the boot up video, I am hard pressed
> to note much change. Looking forward to comments


The Jcsullins CM10 Preview is really great and it just keeps getting better! Here is everything you need to know about the new version from Today


----------



## danwhite99 (Nov 8, 2012)

Oops. I updated cm10 with the latest update and everything seemed to be fine untill I noticed the battery was not charging. battery drain was very slow but I had read someplace that if it drains to zero there may be no return, so I decided to restore my backup. not such a good idea. I am stuck at a "www.palm,com/rom" logo.

all of the intalller packages fail, recovery says it can not mount the sd card. I will try web doctor and post my results.


----------



## plaud1 (Nov 27, 2012)

danwhite99 said:


> Oops. I updated cm10 with the latest update and everything seemed to be fine untill I noticed the battery was not charging. battery drain was very slow but I had read someplace that if it drains to zero there may be no return, so I decided to restore my backup. not such a good idea. I am stuck at a "www.palm,com/rom" logo.
> 
> all of the intalller packages fail, recovery says it can not mount the sd card. I will try web doctor and post my results.


I had the same problem I had to Install Webos doctor and re-install cm9


----------



## danwhite99 (Nov 8, 2012)

That's exactly what i did, now running CM10 # 4, very stable. Battery life is great.


----------

